# 921 Ship notice from Dish Depot -order 6146



## frabman (Apr 2, 2003)

Hopefully, this will let those of you still waiting shipment where you are in the queue.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

frabman said:


> Hopefully, this will let those of you still waiting shipment where you are in the queue.
> 
> Regards,
> Mark


Just curious, when did you place your preorder?


----------



## cameron119 (Feb 2, 2004)

frabman said:


> Hopefully, this will let those of you still waiting shipment where you are in the queue.
> 
> Regards,
> Mark


Congrats you HD-recording pimp!


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

Great!--I'm 7520. (Wait, wait, wait since 1/16/04)


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I don't believe the order # will help as I am #6222 and he told me a couple of weeks ago I was 23 behind.


----------



## frabman (Apr 2, 2003)

RAD said:


> Just curious, when did you place your preorder?


I placed my order on Feb 17, 2003. :eek2: An amazingly quick 16 month delivery time.

Mark


----------



## frabman (Apr 2, 2003)

frabman said:


> I placed my order on Feb 17, 2003. :eek2: An amazingly quick 16 month delivery time.
> 
> Mark


Oh, here is the 921 order list from Mark, as of February 2004, starting just after my order. Still a pretty long queue:

6153
K. Williams
6154
6155
6156
K. Fredericks
6158
6161
6162
6163
6164
6166
6184 
6186 
6190 
6192 
6200 
6210 
6220 
6221 
K. Koester 
6222 
6225 
S. Syverson 
6250 
6254 
6259 
6264 
B. Dessert 
F. Glindmeier 
J. Pruss 
R. Wong 
R. Davies 
F. Lee 
S. Carroll 
S. Wake 
P. Fitzgerald 
7382 
7383 
7385 
7386 
7387 
7390 
7391 
7393 
7394 
7395 
7397 
E. Volpe 
7398 
7399 
7401 
7403 
7404 
7407 
7408 
7418 
7419 
J. Spencer 
S. Tack 
7423 
7424 
7428 
7429 
7430 
7431 
7435 
E. Dunham 
7440 
7441 
7442 
7443 
7444 
K. Stevens 
7451 
7456 
7459 
7464 
7466 
A. Schneider
7483 
7484 
D. Stewart 
7488 
7494 
7497 
R. Small 
7499 
7504 
7506 
B. Stevens 
7509 
7510 
7511 
S. Stevenson 
7513 
7517 
7518 
7520 
7523 
7526 
7527 
7528 
7532 
7533 
7537 
7540 
R. Lamar 
7543 
7545 
7549 
7552 
7554 
7555 
7556 
E. Voelk 
7557 
7559 
7561 
7563 
7564


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

what happens when the 922 is released @ $699??? do these people get money back? can they turn down the 921? Have these people paid in full already??


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

frabman said:


> I placed my order on Feb 17, 2003. :eek2: An amazingly quick 16 month delivery time.
> 
> Mark


OUCH! You have more patience then I do.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

frabman-
You must have gotten the one I declined yesterday. I also placed my preorder on 2-17-03. I decided to go ahead and wait on the new 942 at this point - not much TV to record in the summer! Hope you enjoy it!

Brad


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

frabman said:


> Oh, here is the 921 order list from Mark, as of February 2004, starting just after my order. Still a pretty long queue:
> 
> 6153
> K. Williams
> ...


My order is 6155 placed on 2/18. At this rate 3 more weeks.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm number 99 on the list! Woo Hoo. I guess only 10 months to go!!


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Just to place a start number on this, my order was 6095, shipped on 1-7-04. I was told by Mark that I got the very first (non-special person) order he shipped. I placed the order back in Feb of '03, which is the date the waiting list started. Yes, I asked him to start the list, that is why I was #1 on it, no other reason.


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I placed my order Feb. 27 03, and if that list is correct, I was #22 on the list in Feb. 04. Mark told me I was 23 on the list 2 weeks ago. I wonder if some of us are getting skipped.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

My bad, it was Feb 11th of '03 when I placed my order and the 12th when I got a response email back from Mark that a list was a good idea and he would start one. I edited my first message to indicate that the list started Feb 12th, 2003.

The funny thing is when I went back to reread my original email message it said I hoped to see the shipment from Mark by April, of course I meant 2003, ha, ha.


----------



## frabman (Apr 2, 2003)

Bradtothebone said:


> frabman-
> You must have gotten the one I declined yesterday. I also placed my preorder on 2-17-03. I decided to go ahead and wait on the new 942 at this point - not much TV to record in the summer! Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Brad


Not too much TV - but then it's OTA recording that's the most buggy. By the time the new network season starts I expect the 921 will be pretty solid. Until then, there's plenty of HD movie goodness to enjoy.

Mark


----------



## frabman (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Russell said:


> I placed my order Feb. 27 03, and if that list is correct, I was #22 on the list in Feb. 04. Mark told me I was 23 on the list 2 weeks ago. I wonder if some of us are getting skipped.


Mark is contacting the people on the list and asking them if they still want it. Some people, like Bradtothebone, have declined shipment. Also, it's easy to mis-count, and maybe Mark counted internet orders vs. phone orders or some other small mistake like that. He's always been pretty straight with this kind of thing, so I don't think you're getting moved down in the queue or anything.

As far as people opting out of their turn - as I said earilier, the 921 OTA functions are still flaky, but I expect most/all to be resolved by the time the new network season starts in September - until then I've got plenty of HD recording opportunities on the movie channels. Skipping on the 921 to wait for the 942 doesn't seem like a smart move to me for that reason. When the 942 does get released, that'll be the time to replace my 721.

Right now, I have a 721, a 6000 and a 4900. Next week, it'll be a 721 and a 921. Next year, a 921 and a 942 - that is, if I don't switch to VOOM when their HD PVR solution is released.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info frabman,and no I don't think Mark would skip around on the list. I have ordered several things from dish depot and they have always been great. Sometimes I just get frustrated, its been a very long wait. I would sure like to get my 921 even if ota doesn't work correct. I went through all the growing pains with the 501, and now the 5xx series are good little dvr's.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm with you, Mike. The OTA is of no use to me since I'm over 60 miles from the nearest HD signal. I've had a DishPlayer and 6000 for a while and am ready to be able to record HD off the satellite (and get a few features like frame-by-frame). I could have had a 921 in February but I switched to Dish Depot so I could trade in my 6000. Now I'm waiting patiently but the tax refund money I'd set aside for the 921 has been dwindling away! Meanwhile, if these things are dribbling out so slowly, why does the Dish Depot website still say 3 to 6 weeks for new 921 orders?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I gotta think that smaller retailers REALLY get hammered when products get strung out like the 921. I hope you'll hang in there with him until the pipeline fills out. While I was in the queue, Mark was great about giving me straight answers on where things stood. I've now got my 921 and love it.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

TBarclay said:


> I could have had a 921 in February but I switched to Dish Depot so I could trade in my 6000.


Rather than trade in your 6000, why not sell it here? You can easily get twice what Dish Depot will give you. They go for over $500 on EBay.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

Really? I've never dealt with EBay, and frankly, it scares me a little bit. Of course, I don't want to give up my 6000 until I know I'm getting a 921 (in whatever lifetime that will be!!!!) Thanks for the info, Bogney.


----------



## ErinKG (Feb 2, 2004)

I am so lucky that I have a 921! I ordered one from dishking back in February and got it a week later. I hadn't really been following the 921 until then and was actually a little peeved that it took a week to get it. I would have preferred to buy it from Dish Depot or Satellite Guys, but I just didn't have the patience.

I haven't really had any of the problems reported on the forum, with the exception of the blue line problem every once in a while and a random reboot every few weeks. I love the 921, it's so much better than the 501!

Erin


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Dish Depot Web order 6091 shipped January 5th 2004. I ordered it January 15th 2003 so it took almost a year to get here.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

FYI - for all those who are wondering where they are in the Dish Depot queue; I just spoke to Mark today. I'm #7506 and am now 3rd in line. I ordered Jan. 13, 2004.

A year ago, it would have been, "Wow, my 921 is on the way!" :hurah: 

Now, it's more like, "Wow, my 921 is on the way!"


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Skates. That would make me #12. Mark e-mailed me yesterday that I had a 1 to 3 week wait. Of course, I won't believe anything until I have a unit in my hands!


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

I ordered back in Feb 03, and got the call from Mark and told him to SHIP IT! It arrived the other day and is still sitting in the box. He asked if I wanted to trade anything in. I currently have a 721 and 6000. I told him I was going to hold onto then in case I wanted to do HDTV in the bedroom or something some day (the 921 will replace the 6000) He suggested that the 6000's were going for over $500 on eBay! That was very fair of him. I thanked him for the tip, but told him I would still keep it.

This weekend I will fire up the 921 and cross my fingers. I can't get local HDTV, so that won't be a problem with this unit!

:-jon


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I think the main reason I was willing to go forward with the 921 is that I have a built-in digital tuner in my Sony TV. So, I feel that I can have a lot more patience with the OTA issues because I can bypass the 921 (except for recording, of course) for my OTA viewing. I'm fortunate to be just south of L.A., so I've been receiving all of the OTA stations for over 2 years as it is.

I sympathize with the users who are having the OTA issues - when I was buying my TV, I was on the fence about whether to get one with a built-in tuner, but now I'm glad I did.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Skates said:


> I think the main reason I was willing to go forward with the 921 is that I have a built-in digital tuner in my Sony TV. So, I feel that I can have a lot more patience with the OTA issues because I can bypass the 921 (except for recording, of course) for my OTA viewing. I'm fortunate to be just south of L.A., so I've been receiving all of the OTA stations for over 2 years as it is.
> 
> I sympathize with the users who are having the OTA issues - when I was buying my TV, I was on the fence about whether to get one with a built-in tuner, but now I'm glad I did.


I guess I'm lucky. I've had my 921 for a bit longer than a month and haven't had a single problem with it. My OTA reception is better with it than it is with my Voom receiver or the Sammy 151 I had as a place holder.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

Apparently the dam has broken because Mark tells me my 921 will be here next week. Since I'm too far from any OTA transmitters, that won't be an issue with me although I will be interested in seeing if there are any digital signals that I can pick up.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Skates said:


> FYI - for all those who are wondering where they are in the Dish Depot queue; I just spoke to Mark today. I'm #7506 and am now 3rd in line. I ordered Jan. 13, 2004.
> 
> A year ago, it would have been, "Wow, my 921 is on the way!" :hurah:
> 
> Now, it's more like, "Wow, my 921 is on the way!"


Your lucky, some of us who ordered Feb 2003 just received ours this week.

Despite all the complaints, and at least one new bug I hit, I am impressed with the general performance and haven't managed to hit any problems since the first day I set it up (when I managed to hit a half dozen of the known bugs and the one new one).


----------

